# Long time reader, first time poster.



## xtreme13 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hello, I am 24 and I have been training for 5 years now, I've went from a lanky 6'1'' 158lbs to a more athletic 6'1'' 200lbs. Bodybuilding or lifting is a hobby of mine so to speak, I love researching new theories on supplementation and workouts. I haven't had any real experiences with anabolics, just an oral cycle of hdrol that turned out well. I'm not looking to jump the gun, I just want to read and research to gain all the knowledge I can.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*xtreme13* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 22, 2010)

Plenty of good info here.


----------



## DCSHOE97 (Dec 22, 2010)

I love this forum already. Just switched over from Outlaw...


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## xtreme13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for being very receptive, there's alot of knowledge on this forum.


----------

